# pecks looks like boobs



## scottwong (Jun 28, 2004)

Is there a possible way I can stop this.. it doesnt even look like I have pecks at all and ive been lifting since last december and i dont see any improvement. Ive been bencihng hard and it still looks the same. When I flex my pecks it kinda looks like I have big chest but i dont. this is embarrassing but i need to know, maybe i should loose weight?


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

Could be fat....could be gyno.  Did it develop during puberty?  Ever use steroids or prohormones? Might want to do a search on gyno and see if it sounds like your situation.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

If your bodyfat is higher than 15% then I would say that is your answer.


----------



## Subliminal (Jun 28, 2004)

*hm*

I don't know much about gyno but I've read up on some symptons. I thought I had it but everyone else sees nothing wrong and I dont feel anything different. I guess its just my nipple shape or something, no one sees it but me...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a puffy left nipple and have had it for years, however there is a difference between a puffy nipple and a female breast. I would not mistake my chest for a female breast, now if there is excess fat at the bottom of the chest then it would have to be a considerable amount to really look female breast like.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 28, 2004)

No i dont take steriods im to scared, im only 15.. ill check on that gyno thing later. thanks guys


----------



## stencil (Jun 29, 2004)

Since you're 15, I would say with 90% confidence that it's related to puberty.  Probably a mixture of that with some extra bodyfat.  Chill, wait a couple years, and keep your bodyfat low, and it should go away.  If not, it's most likely gyno.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

what theh eck is gyno i did a search and its not telling me stuff.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

i am pretty big, i have more than 15% fat i know it.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

omg i found what it looks like, yes thats what it kinda looks like -_- nooo. how much is surgery for it.. http://www.plasticsurgery4u.com/procedure_folder/male_breast/gyno_surgery_men.html


----------



## animalmachine (Jun 29, 2004)

scottwong said:
			
		

> i am pretty big, i have more than 15% fat i know it.


 I would say with 99% certainty that this is the problem.  Check out the diet information on this board and develop a plan for yourself.  Follow this and workout with INTENSITY for a few months.  Get down below 15% and if you still have the problem, see a doc.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

alright thanks man i will try!!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

Around 5 grand I hear, but most people can get it through insurance.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

If you cut some fat, then most likely they will diminish.  You said you are pretty big, so my guess is that it's related to your body composition.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

wow 5 grand is to much, okay i guess.. i wll try to loose weight.. does this mean i should stop lifting?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

scottwong said:
			
		

> wow 5 grand is to much, okay i guess.. i wll try to loose weight.. does this mean i should stop lifting?


Certainly not.  Weight training is the most effective way to lose weight in terms of training.  You should check out the stickies in the diet & nutrition forum.  There is a lot of good information on cutting.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

Since muscle burns calories for free, why would you stop lifting in order to lose bodyfat when it does some of the work for you?


----------



## FlexBoy (Jun 29, 2004)

eh... I wouldn't stop lifting but definitely do lighter weight and more reps with each set (atleast 15 reps) this will tone your muscle while your burning fat from cardio.  Otherwise with low reps alot of weight youll just get bulkier and look fatter. Since it's virtually impossible to gain a considerate amount of muscle and burn a considerate amount of fat at the same time.  ( Oh and you must do cardio to lose a moderate amount of fat, dieting wont do it alone.)  And geez man your 15 years old your not even fully grown, you do not need surgery, hell thats probably still your baby fat that you havent lost yet hehe just kidding...


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> eh... I wouldn't stop lifting but definitely do lighter weight and more reps with each set (atleast 15 reps) this will tone your muscle while your burning fat from cardio. Otherwise with low reps alot of weight youll just get bulkier and look fatter. Since it's virtually impossible to gain a considerate amount of muscle and burn a considerate amount of fat at the same time. ( Oh and you must do cardio to lose a moderate amount of fat, dieting wont do it alone.) And geez man your 15 years old your not even fully grown, you do not need surgery, hell thats probably still your baby fat that you havent lost yet hehe just kidding...


This high reps for "toning" and low reps for "bulk" is a fallacy.  Varied rep ranges should be used to keep mother nature off balance, so you'll continue to make gains.

One thing I do agree with is that its probably just fat or some mild gyno from puberty.  Give it time, keep lifting, and eat a healthy diet.  You'll be fine


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> eh... I wouldn't stop lifting but definitely do lighter weight and more reps with each set (atleast 15 reps) this will tone your muscle while your burning fat from cardio. Otherwise with low reps alot of weight youll just get bulkier and look fatter. Since it's virtually impossible to gain a considerate amount of muscle and burn a considerate amount of fat at the same time. ( Oh and you must do cardio to lose a moderate amount of fat, dieting wont do it alone.) And geez man your 15 years old your not even fully grown, you do not need surgery, hell thats probably still your baby fat that you havent lost yet hehe just kidding...


Wow, this is full of misinformation.  

First of all, higher reps do not tone your muscles.  Toning comes from lowering your body fat.  Increasing muscle mass can also help to a certain degree.  This is a very wide spread myth.

You will not get bulkier and fatter while doing low reps and high weight unless you are eating too much.  If anything, adding that muscle mass is going to help you lose fat because your metabolism will be increasing.  Not to mention that resistance training burns a lot of calories in and of itself.

Also, you do not need to do cardio to lose fat.  You can do cardio to help you lose fat, but proper diet is all you need.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, this is full of misinformation.
> 
> First of all, higher reps do not tone your muscles. Toning comes from lowering your body fat. Increasing muscle mass can also help to a certain degree. This is a very wide spread myth.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, this is full of misinformation.
> 
> First of all, higher reps do not tone your muscles. Toning comes from lowering your body fat. Increasing muscle mass can also help to a certain degree. This is a very wide spread myth.
> 
> ...


Okay so your saying, I should eat right, and do more reps and low weight? This will help prevent gyno or get the gyno away? ALso what is Nolva I hear people talk about.


----------



## FlexBoy (Jun 29, 2004)

Eh... well i guess this is where we beg to differ.... read this http://www.highnrg.com/ask_trainer/qanda.htm#8 and this is not the only source that supports this theory, and come on, as a 15 year old, I know I never had the discipline to keep a strict diet at such a young age while all your friends are eating Burger King and Pizza Hut, so I figure your going to cheat a bit, and that's where the cardio comes in, also cardio does much more than help you lose bodyfat.  Running can also tone muscles (abs, quads, hams, glutes).  So I def. do suggest some cardio...


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

Im confused, your write I tried a diet early but i couldnt do it.. im confused on what you sent me.. high reps dont get you bulk but low reps will? -_-


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

This is extremely misleading. Lets start here. There are Types I, IIa, IIb, and IIc muscle fiber. Its true that Type I muscle fibers are endurance (red, slow twitch, oxidative) and not as likely to get large. These fibers are developed through aerobic training.  This does not, however, mean that you can "tone" the muscle by working this way. High reps will lead to better endurance, but "toning" is a fallacy. Dont believe everything you read.

I do agree that cardio may be useful for him, but diet is key.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

scottwong said:
			
		

> Im confused, your write I tried a diet early but i couldnt do it.. im confused on what you sent me.. high reps dont get you bulk but low reps will? -_-


Sorry Scott.  You unknowingly got caught in a debate which is probably confusing the hell out of you.


----------



## scottwong (Jun 29, 2004)

Aight I just read that thing like 50 times heh.. sorry im retarded asian. So doing more reps but LIGHT weight will get you toned. so there for I should eat right.. im thinkin about going major vegatarion sadlad.. my friend jeremy did that for like 2 month and lost like 20 pounds but anyways.. Eat Right, Lower Weight but Higher Rep, and Cardio.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

More reps keeps the heart rate going making it a substitute for cardio, you can get a similar effect from hard drop sets or simple circuit training.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

FlexBoy said:
			
		

> Eh... well i guess this is where we beg to differ.... read this http://www.highnrg.com/ask_trainer/qanda.htm#8 and this is not the only source that supports this theory, and come on, as a 15 year old, I know I never had the discipline to keep a strict diet at such a young age while all your friends are eating Burger King and Pizza Hut, so I figure your going to cheat a bit, and that's where the cardio comes in, also cardio does much more than help you lose bodyfat. Running can also tone muscles (abs, quads, hams, glutes). So I def. do suggest some cardio...


You can do whatever rep range you want and not gain muscle mass if you don't eat enough food.  That's what power lifters who stick to a certain weight class do.  I think it's nonsense.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

scottwong said:
			
		

> Aight I just read that thing like 50 times heh.. sorry im retarded asian. So doing more reps but LIGHT weight will get you toned. so there for I should eat right.. im thinkin about going major vegatarion sadlad.. my friend jeremy did that for like 2 month and lost like 20 pounds but anyways.. Eat Right, Lower Weight but Higher Rep, and Cardio.


I suggest higher weight.  Anything form 4-12 repititons.  Change it up to prevent homeostasis.  Trust me, you aren't going to get massive and bulky from weight training unless you do everything right for years.  I have been weight training over a year, and I am not bulky at all.  I wish I had more mass.  You are going to look much better with that added weight, because it will be muscle and not fat.


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2004)

scottwong said:
			
		

> So doing more reps but LIGHT weight will get you toned.


NO !


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

This turned into a "Johnnny thread" in a hurry, didnt it?


----------



## FlexBoy (Jun 29, 2004)

4 reps!? come on now how about 6-15 can we comprimise at that? lol yeah we are probably confusing the hell outta Scott here anyways, that salad idea is not too bad but WATCH THE SALAD DRESSING it will ruin you!  Just be sure to watch your sugar intake also cuz sugar is bad for hundreds of reasons, lol i just thought id make this thread a little more confusing hehehe...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 29, 2004)

Remind me to never to come to you guys with a question. He is 15 years old and everyone is throwing bull at him from every direction.  What are the chances he knows what anyone is talking about ?  My advise is to personal message one of the moderators, they seem to know what they are talking about


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

I already PM'd him with a very simple, accurate explanation. Thanks for setting us straight, bro.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 29, 2004)

Someone Had To Step Up.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

So what would your advice be?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 29, 2004)

Discuss The Question One On One With Someone And Not Go Into An Open Forum, I Thought I Said That Already.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

No...u never said that.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I already PM'd him with a very simple, accurate explanation. Thanks for setting us straight, bro.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure Var covered this in his PM, but my 2 cents....

Basically it boils down to this. At 15, your hormones are running rampant. It is not unusual at all to experience puberty induced gyno. MOST of the time it goes away as you get a little older. Some people, it does not. If you are overweight, then your chances of this being a lifelong problem are greatly magnified. My advice is to get together a decent diet plan. No you don't have to eat like a monk, but watch the overall calories and saturated fat. 

Working out? It's not rocket science. The rep range isn't going to make or break your success. With compound movements like bench press, military, squat, barbell rows, deadlifts, etc use a rep range from 4-12. Alternate from workout to workout doing something like... 10-12 reps, 8-10 reps, 6-8 reps, and 4-6 reps. This will work all of the different muscle fibers, and keep your workouts fresh.

I agree at your age, and your goals, cardio is important. Do cardio 3-4 times a week, 20-30 minutes a session. If you get your diet in line, continue weight training, and perform cardio, you WILL drop bodyfat and I'm betting you will be very happy with the results.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Great post, Jersey!


----------



## FlexBoy (Jun 29, 2004)

Voila! Thank You Jersey Devil to putting and end to this thread madness!!!! haha


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This turned into a "Johnnny thread" in a hurry, didnt it?


This is why I didnt comment


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought that might have been the reason.    You're a faster learner than I am.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2004)

I was hovering over the keyboard just itching to make a post suggesting we ban the word "tone" and "toning" from forum vocabulary. But I decided not to.  kinda.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Agreed!  I dont think we could ever enforce it though.


----------



## universe (Jun 29, 2004)

If your lower chest area is too much larger than your upper chest (just below collarbone, etc., it may make your chest seem droopy or whatever. If you start putting alot of time into your upper chest, along with increased cardio, you might see better results

Do pullovers, incline chest press, etc.


----------



## universe (Jun 29, 2004)

Scott, if your chest is like mine (I'm 17) then you may have a well developed lower chest area, but not so much in the upper area. You may also have trouble with body fat, which i did as well. Work on just your upperchest, e.g pullovers, incline chest press, etc, and do lots of cardio. Maybe take protein powder as well.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

universe said:
			
		

> If your lower chest area is too much larger than your upper chest (just below collarbone, etc., it may make your chest seem droopy or whatever. If you start putting alot of time into your upper chest, along with increased cardio, you might see better results
> 
> Do pullovers, incline chest press, etc.


Here we go Var! Upper chest!

Im leaving now.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jun 30, 2004)

I was going to post something similar, but didnt want to bump the thread.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)

ahhh good point about not bumpint the thread. oops.  i won't do it again (after this one) - promise.


----------



## rapking200399 (Jul 23, 2004)

*well i am 14*

well when i was 13 i was develping these thingss and one stoped and the other didn't it went on a lil more so in is bigger i was scared i thought i had cancer and it wasn't jus i was going threw puberty and well i am really taking care of this proble bye doning lost of push ups and lifting 11 lb wieghs in different way that my dad shows me and i have notice thatmy upper musles are gettin a line with my galnds so it apears like a normal chest i still have ways to go be fore i am 100% complete but what y guys said sound like very helpful info thanks alot but i hope these glands do disaper


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## kinein (Jul 23, 2004)

Pictures!


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2004)

scottwong said:
			
		

> omg i found what it looks like, yes thats what it kinda looks like -_- nooo. how much is surgery for it.. http://www.plasticsurgery4u.com/procedure_folder/male_breast/gyno_surgery_men.html




That is funny    Hope I never get that... 
Don't get me wrong...not laughing at your situation, just the pictures in that link...


But as the other guys said,  I think you're over reacting at your age..  I will surely go away.  Its probably baby fat.    You should burn that off within a few years.


----------



## Lankster (Jul 26, 2004)

Man that stuff that is left over from that gyno surgery looks reaaaaaal tasty

Oh and another thing is that I also remember this happening to me to around the same age im not fat or anything or have weird shaped nipples or pecks but there was a time when my nipples got all fat and developed like a hard core in the middle of them, then went away, im betting this is what you have.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2004)

Lankster said:
			
		

> Man that stuff that is left over from that gyno surgery looks reaaaaaal tasty



Looks like someone puked on his chest


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Damn look at this severe case of gyno


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

I had titty fat that I burned up by staying in the 6-8 rep range, just hitting it hard. I dieted and lost  lotta weight, but it wasnt until I found out what I was eating was all wrong. As soon as I changed my diet around, I saw major improvements in the way I looked. In bbing, diet is 70%.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I had titty fat that I burned up by staying in the 6-8 rep range, just hitting it hard.



doesn't happen like that, reps and weights have no direct effect locally effecting lipolysis...you even stated yourself that you cleaned up your diet


----------



## Mudge (Jul 27, 2004)

Yep, muscles dont catabolize local tissue for energy.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

There's Mudge....whatup...

Did you earn any tickets in your camaro yet?


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

I just found out from the guy that bought my camaro, that he just took it out to Sears Point and ran a 13 second quarter mile.   This was done while still being a one legger..  He hasn't put the new posi in yet


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

holy shit.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

I had no doubt it could be done...I had dropped a fresh stroker motor in it...385 cu...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry, i didnt say it clearly. ie, I dont advocate high reps-never have. never will. What did work for me is cleaning up my diet. It was the type of foods I ate that hindered me from getting rid of the fat.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I had no doubt it could be done...I had dropped a fresh stroker motor in it...385 cu...



Ha, 240Z cars run one legger low 11s with stock LS1 engines in 'em


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Ha, 240Z cars run one legger low 11s with stock LS1 engines in 'em



Yeah, but that is like comparing apples to oranges Mudge....
Don't you think there is a bit of weight difference? 
Not to mention that you say stock LS1 engines...  Those motors are built from the factory for performance.  Not at full bore, but for a light weight car naturally it will perform well with that engine .   But for a heavy ass 1968 camaro on a one legger it didn't do to badly.   

It's funny you mention the 240Z.  I've heard that story so many times.  "Well I know of an XYZ that can blow the doors off of your time."     We are talking about Camaros Mudge.  Let's stay within the family and weight class


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

I know of a dune buggy that can run low 10's with a stock V8.   Does this say much


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Now we can talk about motorcycles with even less weight....  Now what can they do with stock motors down the quarter


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is the specs on an LS1 engine...
This gives the name stock a different meaning don't you think 
Well anyway it is a performance engine all the same.
Stock doesn't mean much.  You can have high performance motors straight from the factory and call them stock.

LS1  
Type 5.7 liter V-8 
Displacement Displacement 5.665 liters or 345.69 cubic inches 
Horsepower 345 @ 5600 rpm 
Torque (lb-ft) 350 @ 4400 rpm 
Max. Engine Speed 6000 rpm 
Fuel System Sequential Fuel Injection 
Bore/Stroke 99.00/92.00mm (3.90/3.62 in.) 
Firing Order 1-8-7-2-6-5-4-3 
Valve Config. Overhead Valves 
Valve Lifters Hydraulic Roller (Rocker arm ratio 1.7:1) 
Emissions Control Three-way catalyst, AIR, PCV 
Engine Materials  
Block Cast aluminum 
Cylinder Head Cast aluminum 
Intake Manifold Composite 
Exhaust Manifold Insulated dual wall stainless steel 
Main Bearing Caps Powered metal 
Crankshaft Cast iron with undercut and rolled fillets 
Camshaft Hollow steel 
Connecting Rods Powered metal


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

I've seen barely touched ls1's roll down 380 wheel horse power naturally aspirated. That is a solid motor too. It's amazing how strong powdered metals can be. 

240z's running LOW 11's with 350hp? What do they weigh 1,500lbs? lmao Maybe a lotus super 7 with an ls1 


HEHE   _" Intake Manifold Composite "  _That sure does sound better than "cheap plastic intake manifold".


----------



## kvyd (Jul 27, 2004)

lol it goes from someone havin man jugs to cars in only a few posts....gotta love it


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> lol it goes from someone havin man jugs to cars in only a few posts....gotta love it



The beauty of America


----------



## Xantix (Jul 27, 2004)

*Edit*

This topic went way too fast, I'm too slow


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I've seen barely touched ls1's roll down 380 wheel horse power naturally aspirated. That is a solid motor too. It's amazing how strong powdered metals can be.
> 
> 240z's running LOW 11's with 350hp? What do they weigh 1,500lbs? lmao Maybe a lotus super 7 with an ls1
> 
> ...




Yeah I would question the 240z with low 11's with 350hp as well.
Low 11's is pretty damn fast.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 28, 2004)

Low 13's is pretty damn fast!  lmao


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Low 13's is pretty damn fast!  lmao



It is with on a one legger for the very first run with no help from nitrous or any serious mods....  Basically a stock stroker motor...  I didn't say that 13's was any record setting time or anything....   You laugh, but you're probably driving a volkswagen bus  

Now the next run will have a 3500.00 12 bolt posi with 411's and it will get a hotter cam with some new springs... and a few other goodies..  See how it trims the time after those changes..


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh also I forgot to mention a very important factor to the 13 second run...
Not only was the car running a 1 legger, it was running 273 freeway gears in the rear end with turbo 350 auto tranny.    So when I mentioned 13's , I thought it was pretty fast for 273 freeway gears in a one legger with a car that heavy running basically a stock stroker


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> It is with on a one legger for the very first run with no help from nitrous or any serious mods.... Basically a stock stroker motor... I didn't say that 13's was any record setting time or anything.... You laugh, but you're probably driving a volkswagen bus


No man, i'm being serious. Low 13's are fast. That's C5 territory. But I dont think the open diff is a dissadvantage a sticky drag ground dude. I think you might have a harder time w/ a locker. Then it'll be a bog/spin kinda car.... At least you can modulate now.

Actually I"m driving a 944 turbo. low 13's @ a hair over 110 (60' times kill me) . That's just when the car starts pulling any way, I couldn't even get out of 3rd gear at the strip. I'm a DE/ solo II kind of guy. I also compete in SCCA central division club rally in an open class 92' talon (around 400awhp). That's a mid to high 12's car in the dirt . Nothing beats launching with a studder box.


Http://members.rennlist.com/luke/b1.JPG


----------

